# Advice for playing huge shows (festivals, etc)



## AcousticMinja (Aug 23, 2011)

So, the time finally came and I am SO DAMN STOKED. My band is playing a huge festival soon! Apparently there will be over 8000 (hopefully over 9000  ) people there. 
I've only played small venues before and in front of, maybe, at least 100 people. Never more than that as far as I know. I am extremely excited, but I am also EXTREMELY nervous and anxious. I've never played something this large before. I was talking to one of the bands about it and they told us that it's a lot different than small venues and basically things can get overwhelming.

That made me think, what basically happens at these types of events? What are the dos and don'ts of something this large? I know the basic ones (especially from the "dont's of live performances" thread)

But at one with huge amounts of people, lots of bands, lots of big bands, etc?

If anyone has any tips and advice for shows of this size, please post them here! Anything would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lon (Aug 23, 2011)

So, i am just guessing you're not playing before the headliner, this means your crowd will be at a 1000max, which is still 10 times more than what you're used to...

the only real advice i could give you is try to get onto a large stage before the gig at least once, so you get a feeling of space. Large stages requrie different stage-antics to be "played", if you try the small goofing-off over eachother you do in a small club on a big stage, it will look like 5 frogs dryhumping in the midst whilst the sides are just plain empty, maybe just watch some youtube videos and try to figure out the stageacting differences between small and big.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 23, 2011)

just don't worry man! treat it like any other show and most of all have fun, it will be a blast!


----------



## Overtone (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree to try and get familiar with the stage during soundcheck so you feel comfortable moving around to different spots, which i can say makes a maiden arena gig a lot more fun to watch than a dt arena gig.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 23, 2011)

Do move around and use up the extra space a huge stage offers


----------



## Inazone (Aug 23, 2011)

Is this an outdoor festival? If so, have you ever played outdoors before? The onstage acoustics will be completely different from an indoor venue, so even if you want to make the most of having a larger stage to move around on, don't stray too far from your amp/monitor until you are familiar with how the sound is carrying.

In a festival setting, there is usually much more pressure to start promptly, finish on time and set up/tear down your gear as quickly as possible. It's quite possible that you won't get a sound check, but if a backline is provided (especially drums) this will help speed up the process. Just follow instructions! There isn't any "wiggle room" in the event of equipment problems, so I would STRONGLY advise bringing backup amps and instruments if at all possible. At two different festivals, I had bandmates have gear issues right away, and we ended up having our set cut short both times because they weren't prepared. Not cool, but that seems to happen more often at festivals because everyone is in such a hurry.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Aug 24, 2011)

^^^
First show we've ever played outdoors, they said we get 15 minutes to set up. Not sure if that includes a sound check if there is one, but we'll see. Yeah, I hear it'll be ultra fast paced...which is fine by me, I'm just there to play and scream at the crowd  

However, the second part of your post worries me, we don't have backup...anything really. Well, maybe one backup guitfiddle but that's about it. I think it'd be wise to check EVERYTHING right before the show. We unfortunately use 3 tunings...which means 3 guitars per guitarist and 3 damn basses. 



But to the other posts, the extra wiggle room seems like a cool thing. More room to run around like an idiot. Would you recommend investing into wireless systems for our instruments? I'm thinking that might be a good idea, I hate cables and trippin'


----------



## samincolour (Aug 25, 2011)

Try your very best not to look awkward on a bigger stage! Make sure you 'fill' the stage with your members (i.e dont have the bassist stood next to the drummer all the way through etc). Basically do whatever you normally do, the only difference is that it's a much bigger space than what you're used to. Festival shows are great!

Also, like someone said, make sure all your gear works and have backups for everything, something ALWAYS breaks or goes missing at festivals. Turn up early, be ready to load onto the stage ON TIME and make sure you have a FAST gear break down and load out. You won't be praised for it but if you take the piss you'll lose a lot of respect from the sound tech, the stage hands, organisers etc. At local shows this isn't a massive disaster but at a festival, it makes all the difference, the stage times are strict as hell.

Basically just go out and have fun! I can't stress enough to FILL THE STAGE though! Good luck man!


----------



## chronocide (Aug 25, 2011)

I've played shows to several thousand people, never quite as big as your potential audience, and it's always been just the same as any other show with that band. I wouldn't worry a great deal. 

If at all possible, I'd try and jumble your set up a bit so you're not needing to use three instruments each over the course of your set. In case any of you do get a bit awestruck with the size of the crowd, it's worth trying to make everything as simple as possible.

From an festival organisers perspective, it really makes my day easier when bands are really oiled at setting up and getting off and out of the way and are happy to use provided cabs and kit (with all your own amps and breakable, of course). Make sure are are ready to go on during the previous band's set and be sidestage/backstage with your gear well before they finish (though out of the way) so as soon as they finish and begin breaking down you can start setting up (or as much as space allows you too).

You'll almost certainly not get a soundcheck, unless you're first on or very high up the bill, and then in many cases you still wont. It's worth making friends with the engineer, making note of any really important stuff about your set, or anything easy that helps "Loads of reverb on the vocals" "Stage left guitar is lead, bit louder than stage right" or whatever. Don't give him a list of requirements, he has a busy day, but any bits and bobs that might give you guys a bit of an easier time in that first tune while you're getting your bearings, and lets him get a sound together for you faster is a bonus.


----------



## poisonelvis (Aug 25, 2011)

all above is great advice,the three tunings,thats what i would worry about,that means your guitars and bass,have to switch guitars three times during yer' set,and you probly got no guitar techs,i would at most have two tunings,thats one switch of fiddles,and don't stand there,move the fuck around,but no so you get lost in the song,good luck !!you 'll do fine.


----------



## monkeywrench (Aug 28, 2011)

don't make the soundman mad


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

don't be nervous


----------



## Ckackley (Sep 12, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the actual playing as much as the before and after. Set up and tear down with the efficiency of a NASCAR pit crew. Don't even plan on getting a real soundcheck that way when you don't get one you'll be prepared. Be nice to EVERYONE. More so than any club you've been to. Always have someone that's a close associate of your band near your gear and keep all your gear together as much as possible. It's not so much to keep stuff from getting stolen as getting stuff accidentally misplaced. Roadcases and such all kinda look the same. Bring a tarp and some rope just in case a thunderstorm pops up. Wet gear is bad.. Drink water. If you're not used to playing outside you'll get dehydrated faster than a slug in salt. 
My band started out playing almost exclusively at small outdoor festivals. I've had a stage blow down on me, it's rained more times than enough , and had a band member almost pass out after a couple beers. Fun fun times ! :-D

Edited because I seem to be losing my grasp of the English language....


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 18, 2011)

As above, bear in mind you wont be playing to anywhere near that many people, so don't be disappointed if you end up playing to the same size crowd that youre used to! I've played plenty of festivals and the smaller stages always get a tiny proportion of the total festival capacity. I played Bloodstock last year which is around 10,000 people, but on the unsigned stage nobody played to more than 120-150 people at any one time. The biggest festival Ive ever played was a "20,000 person festival" and again, each of the small stages had about 100-200 people watching. Still good fun though!

If you plan for the worst then at least you'll be well prepared for whatever you get when you turn up. If you assume there will be no soundcheck then it'll be a pleasant surprise if you do get one. Usually its a quick line-check just in time for you to start your set. If you have any unusual sound requirements then make sure you send as much information as possible ahead of your arrival, but don't expect it to get read. The band I played with at Bloodstock had a laptop and in-ears, so they needed various DIs and splitter boxes. They sent their stage plan on to the sound engineer well in advance, but I know that the stage manager saw their tech-spec sheet for the first time as we were loading our gear in about half an hour before we were due to start playing!

15 minute turnaround is fairly standard, but remember that includes time for the previous band to get their gear off the stage, so you wont be able to set up any backline until theyre out of the way. Everyone is in the same boat together though, and on the plus side, stage hands at these things are usually absolute ninjas when it comes to getting you ready in the shortest time possible. Most important, remember you're there to enjoy yourselves, so just make sure you have fun!


----------



## Inazone (Sep 19, 2011)

I wanted to add something that you should take into consideration: *wind*

We just played a small outdoor festival at the same venue as this time last year, using the same amps/cabs, same PA and same sound guy. The sound coming through the PA mains was fine - surprisingly clear for being outdoors - but due to the wind, it was very difficult to hear ourselves while moving around on a fairly large stage. If you and your bandmates already play very tight and are confident in playing your parts without being able to hear yourselves well, wind shouldn't present a problem, but I personally was caught off-guard a bit the first time I stepped up to the front of the stage and suddenly couldn't hear myself through either my amp or the monitor. Just about everything except the kick drums, floor tom and bass guitar were completely washed out whenever the wind came up.

After that first gust of wind, I knew what to expect and had no issues, but it was dead calm the last time we played there and sounded completely different onstage.


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 19, 2011)

Take tips from what Zappa and Pucaito do on festival stages: Poop.

But seriously, just take it easy. Don't worry about playing as much as you worry about gear, and you'll be fine. As much as it sucks, most of the crowd probably won't be paying attention, anyway...


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 19, 2011)

Totally unrelated to music but it's a part I know well; if you play early, chances are, some press and photographers are already up. Be extra nice to photographers in the pit, they came up earlier to see what that new band was about. Look at them, come close to them. They will appreciate a show. Maybe you can discuss with them and promote your band in the VIP/Press area afterwards.
And...bring sunglasses lol. Maybe the sun will be right in your face.


----------



## zappafile (Sep 26, 2011)

One thing that comes up on large stages that can throw people is the size. You are obviously used to playing tightly in small venues but in festivals on large stages the distance can be unusual. I recommend setting up close in a similar fashion to a smaller gig to keep a sense of familiarity. It is tempting to want to spread out but for a first run on a large stage I think you are better off keeping at least that aspect familiar. Also timing will be tight so be extra prepared with your equipment. Set up backline off stage early as much as possible and haul onstage complete. Consider simplifying your set up also. Better to have a killer performance without that flange bit and the reverb tail on that little bit of the bridge outro etc etc than to have gear stop mid show cause a battery went flat or a cable is knocked out of a pedal. I have seen this all happen multiple times before and it is not a good look. I have been doing live sound for 17 years by the way so have an idea about these things. Best of luck for the show.


----------

